# gecko hatching time question, eggs ect.



## thecricketkiller (Mar 27, 2009)

right how many days do peoples eggs take to hatch at what temps?

got one on the go at the minute and its at 28 day and been at 86f, im not sure if its fertile because i mated the female with an old male with the hope of a baby from my old friend. but as been inflated all the time and was very big when laid. this morning i noticed it was dimpled in slightly at the top. i did have 2 eggs but one went mouldy this one asnt.

to look at it as a pinky/brown colouration at the top well thats what it looks like to me, is that bad? may well be a different colour but my eyes are rubbish.

just wondering if it is likely to be fertile and how long they take to hatch at 86?, iv tred candeling it but again rubbish eyes and useless torch.

im not too worried if it isnt fertile just wanted to give the old boy a chance, any help would be great.

thankyou:notworthy:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

thecricketkiller said:


> right how many days do peoples eggs take to hatch at what temps?
> 
> got one on the go at the minute and its at 28 day and been at 86f, im not sure if its fertile because i mated the female with an old male with the hope of a baby from my old friend. but as been inflated all the time and was very big when laid. this morning i noticed it was dimpled in slightly at the top. i did have 2 eggs but one went mouldy this one asnt.
> 
> ...


you will still have a little while to go- some of mine are bright white- others are that pinky brown tint- i once met a lady who had really dark eggs- it just depends on calcium levels and the gecko in question. if it has dimpled a little u could try putting some damp moss/kitchen towel over it - i have had a few dent a little- if u leave them in most make it. try the moisture if you are worried, otherwise keep hanging on and give it a couple of weeks! :2thumb:


----------



## thecricketkiller (Mar 27, 2009)

fraggle said:


> you will still have a little while to go- some of mine are bright white- others are that pinky brown tint- i once met a lady who had really dark eggs- it just depends on calcium levels and the gecko in question. if it has dimpled a little u could try putting some damp moss/kitchen towel over it - i have had a few dent a little- if u leave them in most make it. try the moisture if you are worried, otherwise keep hanging on and give it a couple of weeks! :2thumb:


cheers for the advice, just didnt want to keep cooking duds lol if it was infertile would of it deflated ect by now?


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

thecricketkiller said:


> cheers for the advice, just didnt want to keep cooking duds lol if it was infertile would of it deflated ect by now?


probably- if it was infertile i doubt it would have lasted 28 days. we used to have an infertile male BD and the eggs they produced never lasted a week!


----------



## thecricketkiller (Mar 27, 2009)

fraggle said:


> probably- if it was infertile i doubt it would have lasted 28 days. we used to have an infertile male BD and the eggs they produced never lasted a week!


 i just cut into the mouldy one and that was infertile, well there was no gecko defantley but that one always looked bad and deflated. iv put moss on it now so fingers crossed, got to admit it would be well cool to have a baby from my old boy, i can only hope


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

hehe! we will keep our fingers crossed for you too! we have 6 in the incubator at the moment- the first 2 did dent a bit at first (they were reeeeally soft when laid) but they seem fine now. more on the way soon as 3 of my girls are due to lay again very soon! 

have you bred them before?


----------



## thecricketkiller (Mar 27, 2009)

fraggle said:


> hehe! we will keep our fingers crossed for you too! we have 6 in the incubator at the moment- the first 2 did dent a bit at first (they were reeeeally soft when laid) but they seem fine now. more on the way soon as 3 of my girls are due to lay again very soon!
> 
> have you bred them before?


nope over 14 years of owning geckos and only just started breeding them, never had the time before, just bought loads of females for next year tho:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

thecricketkiller said:


> nope over 14 years of owning geckos and only just started breeding them, never had the time before, just bought loads of females for next year tho:2thumb::2thumb:


yay! what females have you bought? and what morphs do you have at the moment? hope your egg is ok- it is so exciting finding a hatchling in the incubator!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

> right how many days do peoples eggs take to hatch at what temps?


80*F - mostly females = 60-65 days (give or take)
85*F - mixed sex ratio = 55 days (give or take)
88*F - mainly males = 40-45 days (give or take)


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> 80*F - mostly females = 60-65 days (give or take)
> 85*F - mixed sex ratio = 55 days (give or take)
> 88*F - mainly males = 40-45 days (give or take)


heya sleepy! how are your hatchlings getting on? i've had my usual weekly nose around on your site- they are sweet!
i cant wait for mine to start hatching- i didn't pair any up until recently- wanted to make sure we had sorted a nice space for the hatchlings first after a bit of a move around, so a bit later in the season than everyone else for my first babies!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

fraggle said:


> heya sleepy! how are your hatchlings getting on? i've had my usual weekly nose around on your site- they are sweet!



doing well cheers :2thumb: the next batch should be ready in a few weeks (big enough and old enough lol) ~ got a couple held back as keepers already  ~ and the next round of eggs are due to start hatching soon so am busy keeping one eye on the 'bator and one eye on the racks again : victory:


> i cant wait for mine to start hatching- i didn't pair any up until recently- wanted to make sure we had sorted a nice space for the hatchlings first after a bit of a move around, so a bit later in the season than everyone else for my first babies!


fingers crossed you have a good season ~ and don't forget we want piccies :2thumb:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> doing well cheers :2thumb: the next batch should be ready in a few weeks (big enough and old enough lol) ~ got a couple held back as keepers already  ~ and the next round of eggs are due to start hatching soon so am busy keeping one eye on the 'bator and one eye on the racks again : victory:
> 
> fingers crossed you have a good season ~ and don't forget we want piccies :2thumb:


haha, don't worry- i always get overexcited and put up hundreds!!!! only prob is when they do start hatching i am always tempted to keep them all...


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

as sleepyD has said above, but it isn't always solid, as mother nature likes to keep us on our toes, at 86f i've had two hatch at 49 & 50 days. and two more hatch at 45 days. i've i'm not bothering working out when they're due, they hatch when they hatch, lol. i am dropping my temps, just slightly by one degree.


----------



## thecricketkiller (Mar 27, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> 80*F - mostly females = 60-65 days (give or take)
> 85*F - mixed sex ratio = 55 days (give or take)
> 88*F - mainly males = 40-45 days (give or take)


 
cheers! looking foward to my two to arrive from you tommorow:2thumb:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

thecricketkiller said:


> cheers! looking foward to my two to arrive from you tommorow:2thumb:


 just been up and given them their last weigh-in for the certs (can also email you copies of their baby pics if wanted) the poly box is all prepped and the alarm clock set for 5am eek


----------



## thecricketkiller (Mar 27, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> just been up and given them their last weigh-in for the certs (can also email you copies of their baby pics if wanted) the poly box is all prepped and the alarm clock set for 5am eek


baby pics would be great gives me a reference for my future breeding and their picture albums, poor you i will be going zzzzzzzzzzz still:lol2:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

thecricketkiller said:


> baby pics would be great gives me a reference for my future breeding and their picture albums, poor you i will be going zzzzzzzzzzz still:lol2:


pics just been sent and can always ring you on the mobbie to make sure you is awake too :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## thecricketkiller (Mar 27, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> pics just been sent and can always ring you on the mobbie to make sure you is awake too :Na_Na_Na_Na:


its ok thanks tho:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

